# space centres - florida and texas



## cal (Apr 21, 2006)

i'm off to film in the two space centres, kennedy space center in florida and johnson space center in houston in 10 days time... 

and am in need of good places to eat and drink after work.... any suggestions?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 30, 2006)

Somewhere near the Florida one is a seafood restaurant,about 5 miles down the road right on the beach. It's very popular but I have forgotten the bloody name. 
We asked someone at the Space Centre and they recommended it, I will have a look through my stuff as I might have kept something with the name on it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 1, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Somewhere near the Florida one is a seafood restaurant,about 5 miles down the road right on the beach. It's very popular but I have forgotten the bloody name.
> We asked someone at the Space Centre and they recommended it, I will have a look through my stuff as I might have kept something with the name on it.


You sure that isnt Sea Wrold.


----------



## cal (May 9, 2006)

cheers for the attempt though stobart... sadly i missed your post as well! it was good fun though, and got to meet some major astronaut legend type people...


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2006)

cal said:
			
		

> i'm off to film in the two space centres, kennedy space center in florida and johnson space center in houston in 10 days time...
> 
> and am in need of good places to eat and drink after work.... any suggestions?



No ideas at all. But can I just say "YOU BASTARD" 
Are there any launches scheduled for when you're in Florida? That's one of my life ambitions is to be there for a big launch. I'm going to be in Florida this november, and there _just might_ be a shuttle launch at the time. There's only 16 more flights of the shuttle left, so it'll be a very rare treat


----------



## cal (May 9, 2006)

yeah me too, i've always wanted to see one head off to space.... 

i did meet (amongst others) gene krantz, the guy at mission control for all the apollo missions though, which was cool.


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2006)

Gene Krantz is 
Was he wearing a waistcoat?


----------



## cal (May 9, 2006)

haha sadly not! but he is a steely eyed missile man....


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2006)

There is a really good seafood restaurant in Cocoa Beach, on the main drag as you go in towards the beach. There used to be agood one near Cocoa Beach Surf Company. If you get there try the grilled Dolphin (not the mammal) also called Mahi-mahi. Very good with simple salad and boiled potatos. Failing that go in to Daytona where there any number of decent eateries, again on the main drag, or Daytona Beach which is also good.

If all that fails just find a Hooters, good beer, football (the real thing, not soccer) on the screens, and some mighty fine peel and eat shrimp. The one in Pointe Orlando on I-drive Orlando is easy to find.


----------



## cal (May 10, 2006)

d'oh! i'm back now  - but funnily enough i did have some very good mahi mahi a a seafood grill at cocoa beach where we were staying.... can't remember the name but it had a good roof terrace....


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 10, 2006)

cal said:
			
		

> cheers for the attempt though stobart... sadly i missed your post as well! it was good fun though, and got to meet some major astronaut legend type people...


Lucky sod!
We just missed a shuttle launch when we went in 2000 but we heard it come home, the sonic boom at 3.30 pm, I made sure I stayed up to hear it. My brother saw it launch last year. (I think)


----------



## stroober (May 11, 2006)

There a place down on Galvaston bay called Kemah which is worth a day out.

i was there last week.

http://www.kemahboardwalk.com

And the Mahi-Mahi was very good..... and i did not kill flipper!!!


----------



## cal (May 12, 2006)

we were very close to the kemah boardwalk but just didn't have time... that said my colleagues were there the year before and walked out of a restaurant they only just walked into because there was a mass christian sing along happening...


----------

